# Godzilla 2014 Teaser/Test Footage



## ghostred7 (Oct 4, 2013)

To most fanboys, self-included, the 1998 GINO (Godzilla In Name Only) movie w/ Matthew Broderick just plain out sucked and tainted American-made Godzilla movie possibilities. Now Gareth Edwards, a Goji fan himself, is directing a new one to come out next year (May 2014). 

A teaser (or test footage from SDCC 2012, not 100%) was leaked earlier today. Not sure how long it's going to be around...but here ya go. Enjoy. As a Goji fan...I'm pretty flippin stoked about this.

EDIT: new link: http://swapmeltsface.com/goji2014_teezur/index.html
EDIT2: another link: https://www.gforever.net/archive/297-legendary-pictures-godzilla-teaser-trailer-released


----------



## wankerness (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for trying, but it's already copyright owned.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 4, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=679397918750700


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## crg123 (Oct 4, 2013)

For those interested in where the voice track was from:


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2013)

From what I saw at the end, it looks more reminiscent of the Toho style Godzilla with a bit of snarl (from the shorter snout mainly) and hateful eyes, versus the Kingoji style or other ones.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 4, 2013)

MFB said:


> From what I saw at the end, it looks more reminiscent of the Toho style Godzilla with a bit of snarl (from the shorter snout mainly) and hateful eyes, versus the Kingoji style or other ones.



Agreed.

Here's a promo pic spotted:


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 4, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but who's that old man?


----------



## MFB (Oct 4, 2013)

setsuna7 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but who's that old man?



In the video? It's Oppenheimer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2013)

setsuna7 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but who's that old man?



One of the men responsible for this


----------



## wankerness (Oct 4, 2013)

That trailer had exactly the tone I want to see, my favorite godzilla ever was the way he was portrayed in GMK where he had totally white eyes and was really an unstoppable force of death. I remember in that one his breath ray was basically just a nuclear explosion and they tried to make the impact on the populace felt. Well, until the movie just turned into a monster slugfest with some weird old man ghost running around, anyway. 

I'm cautiously optimistic, basically. I was burned really hard back in 1998! I have been a godzilla fanboy since I was about 5, I've seen all the movies multiple times (well, all the pre-Megaguirus ones anyway) and really hope they do this right. If they don't manage to make it hardcore, I hope they at least make it fun/awesome. My favorite movie in the series is probably Godzilla Vs King Ghidorah (1991), that was a great one. I was also a huge fan of the original Godzilla Vs Mechagodzilla (it was the best of the ridiculous ones, not as weird as Hedorah and not as crappy as Gigan/Megalon). I love pretty much all of them pre-godzilla 2000, though. The 2000 and ownwards ones were sorta lame besides Tokyo SOS, that one was fun, and GMK at least had some cool stuff in it. That damn late 90s Gamera trilogy was better than anything in the entire godzilla series.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 4, 2013)

Welp, I want a Pacific Rim/Godzilla crossover. Make this happen Hollywood.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 5, 2013)

Gareth Edwards (the director) has stated that it's a very dark-toned movie.

As for the PR/G crossover....yes! I'd love to see that. Although, Edwards hinted that if given a sequel he'd do a take on Destroy All Monsters.


----------



## Basti (Oct 5, 2013)

The darker it its and the less they show of Godzilla the better it will be IMO


----------



## Xaios (Oct 5, 2013)

wankerness said:


> I was burned really hard back in 1998!



Heh, I watched that one again on TV just a few nights ago. It's total shit, but at least it's fun.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 5, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Heh, I watched that one again on TV just a few nights ago. It's total shit, but at least it's fun.



I haven't seen it since the theater. I didn't hate it but I sure haven't had any desire to watch it ever since and I definitely was of the mind that it wasn't really a godzilla movie! One of the few things I liked about the dismal "Final Wars" was the part where the american godzilla got toasted.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 8, 2013)

wankerness said:


> That damn late 90s Gamera trilogy was better than anything in the entire godzilla series.


What? WHAT? _WHAT??_ MORE GAMERA MOVIES EXIST?? I just got through the last of them (I thought) in MST3K.. oh lord.


----------



## Sithman55 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm super excited for this. And I'm glad Bryan Cranston is in it


----------



## Sithman55 (Oct 8, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Welp, I want a Pacific Rim/Godzilla crossover. Make this happen Hollywood.



I know del Toro is actually in talks about doing one


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's another one to be excited about. I've never watched the Godzilla movies (aside from the 1998 one when I was 8 years old), but this certainly seems to have potential.

And +1 to the Pacific Rim/Godzilla crossover. I've read that it is in the talks, but I haven't researched it at all.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Oct 8, 2013)

This looking promising but im still concerned. i love the proper godzilla films all the way from 1954 gojira to 2004 final wars. i know it wont feel right to me 100% as it'll be a cgi godzilla.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 8, 2013)

ilyti said:


> What? WHAT? _WHAT??_ MORE GAMERA MOVIES EXIST?? I just got through the last of them (I thought) in MST3K.. oh lord.



Yeah, there was a trilogy starting in 1995 that's actually pretty well-made by these standards, the third one is pretty dark. They first two are really fun. They get my vote for best japanese monster movies (well, besides the original Godzilla). 

Gamera: Guardian of the Universe (1995)
Gamera 2: Attack of the Legion (1996)
Gamera 3: Revenge of Iris (1999)



Love that shot at 6:10!

There's another gamera movie since these three but it's trying too hard to be a kid's movie and I was not a fan. (Gamera the Brave). The old ones are more fun than it cause of how surreal and weird they were. There were more than just the ones on MST3K back in the 60s/70s, too - check out Gamera Vs Jiger or Destroy All Planets! One has a dinosaur that spits spears and impregnates gamera.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 9, 2013)

Steven Segal's daughter (Ayako Fujitani - Ayako Fujitani - IMDb ) was one of the main characters during the 90s Gamera 1,2,3 movies.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 9, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> Steven Segal's daughter (Ayako Fujitani - Ayako Fujitani - IMDb ) was one of the main characters during the 90s Gamera 1,2,3 movies.



I definitely did not notice a resemblance, and she's on-screen for a LOT of those movies. That's some good trivia!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 10, 2013)

Never was big into movies like this, but gosh darnit, this looks mother fudging fantastic.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 11, 2013)

Fan-made poster....i'll be happy if the real poster is 1/2 as cool. Looks like some photoshopped (amazing it's an unofficial verb these days) elements from some of the real teaser posters + original awesomeness.


----------



## Basti (Oct 11, 2013)

Really cool but I can't get Shoop da Whoop out of my head


----------

